# Casting Lessons in MD or VA?



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

I recently went fishing at Bethany Beach and bought a conventional setup (525mag) and had a hard time geting distance on my cast with a 6' weight. SO I was wondering if anyone is interested in giving or having casting practice in the near future. I live in Fairfax VA but wouldn't have a problem driving to MD.

I recently purchased a setup and after reading most of the post and videos on conventional casting I haven't had much success distance wise and I keep getting bird nests when I try to add power to my swing .

Any help would be great.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25114&highlight=casting


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Casting Help*

Keltik,

I live in Centreville and can help you with your technique. Let me know what your schedule looks like.

LarryB


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Room*

Is there room for one more in the truck?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Keltik, 
Listen to what LarryB has to say with regards to casting techniques..you'll be amazed.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'd like some help as well. When is the meeting?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

hook up with LarryB, he'll set you up right.. I gain about 20yards after spending a day with him. Weight transferring, pulling arm straight out, tip down are the keys to easy gain distance.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Cast Daddy L*

normally puts on a clinic in the Spring. He did it this year but I couldn't make it. You could try contacting him via PM and asking/begging/grovelling   for a practice session. He may even say yes. He's up in Maryland. If he does say yes, then count me in... I could use more distance...


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

The biggest problem that I have is finding a place where there is no people and enough room to cast. Usually the only practice I get is on the beach.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Sup dude...haven't heard from you in a while....good to hear you still got the bug...wish I could help, but this year is my first casting conventionals as well......although I seem to be getting pretty good distance with them, its still a bit intimidating.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*LarryB*

...Count me in with AtlantaKing and Keltik!! Could always use a little more distance on my casts...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*LarryB*

Clear out your PM box...


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

Larry, I live in Centreville VA too!! but I can meet up somewhere convenient for everyone.

My schedule is flexible except for Sunday of this week.

I'll bring the beers....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

All right, a bunch of Virginia boys getting together to heave large amounts of lead...   

My schedule is pretty flexible and I'm in Falls Church so I can meet up with everybody.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

depending on the day and time I may actually come out and get some lessons in casting my Tica.....So if there is a get together planned someone shoot me a PM and let me know


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok...looks like we're planning this thing...CT let me know!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, I don't know of any places to practice. I usually do my practicing down at the East Potomac Park. Are there any good spots around within 20 miles of us?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Guys,*

CDL dose spinning only. Larry is your guy for conventional. Milt, if your going I my stop by and say hi. Just be sure you have the fusion by then. .....Hat


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

LarryB,

Is a beast with a spinner also. He is also a great teacher. You would have to search very far to find a nicer person.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm game!!!

Clyde, I'm hoping to have both the Fusion and 1509 before the start of the Fall drum season so I can get used to casting them. Right now I have the RS 1508 to use among some other lighter rods. I'll let you know when and where.  

If we can talk LarryB into it for the conventional, great. Doesn't he usually go up to the park in Manassas?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks aero993,*

Milt, last year they were going to Burke lake, lotsa room there.  Keep me posted.....Hat


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Listen to Larry. Great caster and one of the best men you'll ever meet.

Tommy


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

what about Bull Run Park? Or maybe the soccer fields at Ben Lomond? Worst case scenario I think I can get us onto some property just across the stafford county line @ approx 800 acres....there'd be plenty of room there


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good deal. Now all we need is some of Larry's time


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have gotten together with Larry a few times this last spring at Bull Run park and had a great time practicing different casting techniques. I also live in Centreville so let me know when and if you all get together. It might be time to blow the dust off the Century CME and dig for some 5 1/4 oz. tourny weights.


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Casting help*

Larry, let us know when its convenient for you.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*casting maven...*

Beer?


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Casting*

Guys, this weekend is not looking good for me but next Saturday morning will work. A couple of us had been getting together at Bull Run Park in Manassas but I think that we would need to get there early before the crowds start to arrive. Let me know if next Saturday the 29th, 9:00 am at Bull Run Park will work.

LarryB


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

If I don't decide to head to AI early that morning I might actually be able to make it out for that...


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll be there


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That works for me! Thanks. 

Oh, how do you get to Bull Run Park?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey CT, you can google directions for Bull Run Park.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it next Saturday as I have a family function to attend. Guess I'll have to catch you guys on the next go around. 

Guys, for the next one, how about August 19th at Bull Run???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, is this going to happen this coming Saturday at Bull Run Park? Can we get a headcount? 

I'm going if anyone else is going.


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll be there also


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Casting Practice in VA*

Looking forward to getting out on the field Saturday morning. I should be there a little before 9:00 am to get a few cast in myself. Look for the big field with the covered picnic area.

LarryB


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bring your rain gear, I believe they are calling for rain. Toss one long and straight for me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Is the big field on the east end or the west end of the park?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey CT, you coming fishing this weekend?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey CT, you coming fishing this weekend?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You guys have a great time casting with Larry. Unfortunately, this is the weekend that I cannot make it though Lord knows I could use some pointers...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> You guys have a great time casting with Larry. Unfortunately, this is the weekend that I cannot make it though Lord knows I could use some pointers...


try these tips that I got from LarryB the last time I went with him.

Tip down close to the ground, arms straight out away from your body, weight transfer from the back leg to front leg


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

NTKG said:


> hey CT, you coming fishing this weekend?


I might. Check your IMs.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey CT, 
Sorry I didn't call you back. Looks like you got the info you needed. Good luck this weekend fishing if you go!

Milt


----------

